# Does someone know how this is done?



## trench (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi all

I'm trying to figure out how these designs are done. I'm not sure if it's the wrong forum, but how are these hats printed with what seems to be a seamless design.
Fit For FashionWith HURLEY Hooligan Mens Hat

Iron Fist Broken Bones Snapback Trucker Cap Fashion Plus Protection


The Hurley one is definitely printed after it was assembled, but the Ironfist one looks like it maybe printed then assembled after.

Is there a site or something where I can learn more?

Can you make a hat press do this?

Please let me know any info on this.

Thanks


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Are you sure that they are printed after assembly? I don't see how you could print from the panels onto the bill. You would have nothing close to a flat printing surface.


----------



## Naga (Mar 11, 2008)

If you zoom in on those where the image overlaps the seem, you can even see a slight offset or a discontinuity between the two parts at the seem.


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

I believe those had to be printed before they were assembled.


----------

